# Savings a/cs - putting all my eggs in one basket



## JJ47 (29 Jul 2008)

Hi there,

I have some savings are lwhich are lying in low interest accounts at the moment.

I was thinking of depositing 25k with anglo irish bank 6 month demand a/c at 6.3% and also opening a regular saver a/c at 8% for myself and my wife saving 2k per month over 12 months.

My question is, with the current climate in relation to the banking sector how risky is it for me to be putting all my cash into the one institution?  i.e. if anglo irish bank collapses tomorrow how am i protected with regard to getting my money back?

Rgds
jj


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Read this _FAQ_.



If you are worried then stick the lot in _Northern Rock _- 100% guaranteed.


----------



## JJ47 (29 Jul 2008)

thanks clubman!


----------



## trebor (29 Jul 2008)

JJ47 said:


> I was thinking of depositing 25k with anglo irish bank 6 month demand a/c at 6.3%



Surely you mean 5.35%? If not, please tell me about the 6.3% account.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Probably the 5.3% _Premium Demand Deposit _a/c?


----------



## JJ47 (29 Jul 2008)

sorry,  i meant the 5.35 premium demand.

I


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

_Premium Demand _is 5.3%. 6 month term a/c is 5.35%.


----------



## roker (31 Jul 2008)

Quick question, my savings are in postbank, if post bank is not the post office, who owns it?


----------



## declanh (31 Jul 2008)

Fortis?

[broken link removed]


----------



## oldtimer (31 Jul 2008)

Postbank is a joint venture between An Post and international bank Fortis. Not to be confused with Post-Office Savings Bank. Post-office Savings Bank have the security of state guarantee, Postbank does not. If one requires total security with their savings, post-office products i.e. savings certificates, savings bonds,  are the ones for you, but remember, although their interest is tax free, still not attractive. Neither are Postbank savings products attractive, other institutions offer better rates. See guide to savings on this forum and www.itsyourmoney.ie


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2008)

oldtimer said:


> If one requires total security with their savings, post-office products i.e. savings certificates, savings bonds,  are the ones for you


Or _Northern Rock _as already mentioned!


----------

